# Trip to Vet today...hubby is in trouble!



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx had to make an unexpected visit to the vet today and his daddy is in trouble!!!

Hubby cleaned out the closet yesterday and I was putting some blankets away this morning. He must have had a pouch of used snuff in his coat pocket and knocked it out while cleaning. While I was in the bedroom folding up blankets Jaxx went into the closet to investigate how clean the closet was after it got cleaned yesterday (or perhaps because he had never been in the closet.)

When I came back out of the bedroom right in front of the closet was a little brown spot. At first I thought he had poo'd on the floor. After I picked it up I knew what it was though.

I watched Jaxx for a while and he started moaning whenever you touched him so off to the vet we went.

The vet said he should be okay and gave him something for his tummy upset but said to keep an eye on him for the next day or so.

Hubby is in so much trouble. I don't really like him doing snuff anyhow because I worry about him getting mouth cancer but now that Jaxx got a hold of one of them he is in big trouble


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

My dad does snuff- it's so disgusting! I'd be sooo made. Luckily my dad only does it in the car and my dogs are never in his car. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no! Poor Jaxx. Sometimes dogs get tempted by the grosses things; my Kahlua is a total hoover and always have to make sure nothing gets dropped on the floor. Shame on hubby; I think since it's his fault, he should be on 24/7 "belly rub duty" til Jaxx feels better! =D <3


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> My dad does snuff- it's so disgusting! I'd be sooo made. Luckily my dad only does it in the car and my dogs are never in his car.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


In over a year Jaxx has never gotten a hold of one of the pouches of snuff(I call them little turds.) I agree it is totally disgusting and hubby hears it ALL the time. Luckily he doesn't do loose snuff only the pouches but I still think it is disgusting. I hate the pouches but the loose snuff is even worse.

I have already sent hubby a text to tell him he is in trouble. 

Jaxx is cuddling on my lap while I study for finals and getting lots of loving.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Poor Jaxx. I hope he is feeling better soon. We don't really have that stuff here.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LostLakeLua said:


> Oh no! Poor Jaxx. Sometimes dogs get tempted by the grosses things; my Kahlua is a total hoover and always have to make sure nothing gets dropped on the floor. Shame on hubby; I think since it's his fault, he should be on 24/7 "belly rub duty" til Jaxx feels better! =D <3


Jaxx is a hoover too! I joke all the time we should have named him Hoover, Eureka, or Dyson. I am on constant alert when we are outside because he will pick up anything and remembers exactly where nummy stuff that I said "leave it" was for the next trip to see if he can get by with it the next time. Usually we keep the closet doors closed but I figured since hubby cleaned it out yesterday it would be safe to leave open while I folded blankets and brought them to the closet (wrong)

Hubby is definitely going to be on belly rub duty until Jaxx's tummy feels better and he is going to do all the potty duties when he is home for a while too.



Buildthemskywards said:


> Poor Jaxx. I hope he is feeling better soon. We don't really have that stuff here.


Thank you!
I wish we didn't. I guess if he has to have a bad habit I prefer this over smoking but I wish I could get him to stop it.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Jaxx sounds just like Mylo. He got hold of a soggy, dirty tissue off the floor the other day and I had to try and get it out of his mouth. Ew! Willow will eat any food but doesn't seem to eat anything else. She's a little piggy. Practically inhales her food. Neither of them would eat their worming tablets though. Go figure! 

Yea, I hate smoking. My mum smokes and smoked all through each pregnancy. If nothing else it's just so expensive! If people want to smoke then each to their own if they don't effect others but I find that most smokers aren't very considerate.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Jaxx sounds just like Mylo. He got hold of a soggy, dirty tissue off the floor the other day and I had to try and get it out of his mouth. Ew! Willow will eat any food but doesn't seem to eat anything else. She's a little piggy. Practically inhales her food. Neither of them would eat their worming tablets though. Go figure!
> 
> Yea, I hate smoking. My mum smokes and smoked all through each pregnancy. If nothing else it's just so expensive! If people want to smoke then each to their own if they don't effect others but I find that most smokers aren't very considerate.


Jaxx is funny if we drop on the floor he will not go get it perhaps because he has been told no so many times. If we have food on the couch eating or something he will sit and look at you but he won't touch it even if we walk away. Yet if it is something he can find outside or in a space of the apartment that we don't normally go into he will grab it in an instant.

My dad smoked all of his life and it wasn't until he passed away that I discovered how horrible cigarettes smelled. I have asthma really bad so cigarette smoke is something I try to avoid at all costs. When we go to music concerts or something and the people around us go out for a cigarette break and come back the smell just on them usually drives me into a asthma attack.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Glad Jaxx is okay! Poor little guy! I have to tell my husbands, he loves it when other husband get in trouble too.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> Jaxx is funny if we drop on the floor he will not go get it perhaps because he has been told no so many times. If we have food on the couch eating or something he will sit and look at you but he won't touch it even if we walk away. Yet if it is something he can find outside or in a space of the apartment that we don't normally go into he will grab it in an instant.
> 
> My dad smoked all of his life and it wasn't until he passed away that I discovered how horrible cigarettes smelled. I have asthma really bad so cigarette smoke is something I try to avoid at all costs. When we go to music concerts or something and the people around us go out for a cigarette break and come back the smell just on them usually drives me into a asthma attack.


You have him well trained. If I walked away from food my two would have it in an instant! 

That must be horrible for you, poor thing! It wasn't until I moved out that I realised how badly my house smelled. The place my mum lives now stinks. She gave us clean towels when we stayed so we could shower and they smelled of smoke...I could barely stand using them! Now if I'm there too long my throat and eyes hurt.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Sounds like a close call. Glad he is well.
Yeah, I'd be a little hot too. lol..
Blessings.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Luckily other than an upset tummy that he had for 24 hours he seems back to normal.
Thank you all for your well wishes! 
Jaxx is feeling better but hubby is still in hot water about the snuff. I don't think he will leave one down where Jaxx can get it again.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor Jax I hope he will be ok but the one I really feel bad for is the hubby LOL I know mama is going to get him!


----------

